# Mac compatible touchscreen montiors?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

My friend asked me the other day whether there were any touchscreen monitors he could use for one of his mac laptops (What are they called? Macbooks? As you can tell, I really don't know a thing about macs).

I have had a quick search online but found nothing notable. Any suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

None of them as far as I'm aware has touch screen Compare Macs - Apple Store (UK)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Joeten, he asking if he can buy a monitor to connect to the Mac.

Kkid106, there are some out there. You'll just have to look at the specs of the monitors on their websites. Most sellers, like Newegg or Tiger Direct, won't list it on their sites. Just know that they can be very pricey. Here's one made for drawing on.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw something similar Mac Tablet - Portable Tablet Computer for Creative Users | Modbook Pro but since it was not a proper touch screen did not post it


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I think what he is looking for is something along the lines of what you can get for Windows 8 type machines.

Basically Apple doesn't offer this. Any screen or system that does has installed some 3rd party software to make it work. For example the Mod-Book is an actual Apple Macbook that has been modified and had software installed to make it work. The Cintiq is really more of Graphics editing pad.

I don't think there is really anything out there as just like a plug and play touch screen. The Windows 8 "Touch" screens are not doing really great from what I can tell. It is kind of a gimmick if you ask me. Who wants hand prints all over their screen?


----------

